# Someone told me my horse is UGLY!



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

This girl told me that she thinks my horse, Sydney, is ugly.... :-x
For one, I don't believe that ANY horse is ugly, and I most definitely don't think my baby girl is ugly either! So when she blurted out her arrogant mind vomit, what did I do? Nothing :shock: .... I was in shock!

What would you have said and/or done?

Here is my BEAUTIFUL girl xx

471841_138599449605880_727699422_o | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I would have told her to ..... Never mind.... I would have told her no horse is ugly.... Some are just a bit earthier than others doesn't look like an ugly horse to me...


----------



## LilacsBloom (Jun 30, 2013)

What a pretty girl! : )


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Nothing. People have a right to their opinion and the right to say it. While most people can keep their negative opinions to themselves, others just can't keep their mouths closed. No need to start something over it, just walk away.


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

I would have said something along the lines of "wow-you're rude" and left it at that. Your horse is gorgeous by the way!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

If you're showing, just tell them it only matters what the judge thinks.
If you aren't showing, say you can't ride pretty.

My mare gets teased for being too short to run. She's 13.3 and she kicks butt quite frequently.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

Your horse is cute, for a bay that is :lol: I just don't like bays


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I personally would have told them to go flip sand and not given it a second thought. Only one person's allowed to insult my horses looks and that's me! (I affectionatley call my mare 'old nag' all the time, but in love). Now if I now the person real well (like my BO), we swap jokes about our 'ugly' horses and poke fun at each other, but it's all in good taste. I've always stood by the fact that it's what's inside the horse that counts. Honestly, I never even tolerated it when judges made a comment about my mare. They didn't like how foundation she looked for a QH..... my response was probably what killed my show career....  

Don't let it get to you, your horse is beautiful!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Meh. One of my good friends dislikes my Fjord just on the principle that he thinks Fjords are funny looking and unattractive, despite not minding her actual personality.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Bah. You ran into a rude person. I never have cared what others thought of my animals. You know your horse, and if you like her that is all that matters.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Pretty is is pretty does!  I actually DO have a rather fugly horse (not her fault, and she's growing out of some of it...haha) but I'd much rather have a butt ugly horse with a sound mind than a gorgeous one with nothing but toxic gas between its ears.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

If I where in your position, this is how that would have gone down. 

Rude girl: "you're horse is ugly!" 
Me, with sweet, innocent expression: "so is your face, but I didn't say anything."

And I think she is lovely btw  and you are very pretty yourself, I love your hair!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Actually, I would take that as a compliment to my horse because when people make comments like this when you haven't asked for their opinion it's usually because they are jealous.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Meh! Jealousy makes people do and say awful things. I would have just looked at her and shook my head as I walked away. Does she even own a horse?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't trade insult for insult. Take the high road and don't say anything back. Just be glad her opinion means nothing. Otherwise you're no better than she is


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I would have ignored them cause your horse is gorgeous! I love bays


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd have told her how rude she was, then ignored her. Best way to handle someone with an attitude problem is ignore them. I learned that a long time ago. Btw your horse is very cute!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OP why are you allowing someone to rent space in your head. In other words control your thoughts and emotions.
What secure well adjusted person would care what that rude girl thinks? None would.
She made a comment to get a reaction from you. Ignore her and her insecurities will become more apparent to you and everyone else including her.
Next time someone says something that stupid to you, look them in the eye, smile and walk away shaking your head. Show her or anyone else that you couldnt give a flip what they say or think. This will work better than saying something just as petty , showing her you are hurt, or slapping the taste out of her mouth. Be the bigger person in every situation. That is how you earn respect. Good luck and if you think your horse is beautiful then it is no 
matter what anyone says. Shalom


----------



## myhorse123453 (Oct 28, 2013)

Your horse is really pretty. Don't worry about her.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

As much as I'd like to retaliate and lay them out verbally (something I actually could do without raising a sweat) I do believe taking the high road is always the best policy. Then you need to let it roll off, not always so easy.

And not that it should matter, but I think you're girl is lovely. Enjoy her.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't even allow them to affect your mood. Their opinion is only as valuable to you as you allow it to be. Someone thinks Sky is ugly? Their opinion, and to me it doesn't matter. His soul is beautiful, that's all that counts to me.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She's absolutely lovely! One quote I've always loved - "No one can make you feel inferior without your consent"... - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder.  

You have a gorgeous mare, and she certainly seems to hold a lot of love for you in the photo you shared with us, neither of which is something anyone should have the ability to make you feel bad about.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

We used to have a miniature pony at my therapeutic barn with one eye...everyone called him ugly. I think one kid's parents asked for him to be removed from the farm, said he was scaring the kids or some similar bull. Nobody could see past that missing eye and realize he was really a smart, affectionate baby. 

Btw, no one just makes a comment that your horse is ugly just out of the blue. Only jealous, insecure, and low-down people make comments like that. Don't let her bother you - you know your horse is beautiful, and you don't need either her or our opinion on the matter!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have to admit - that horse is more beautiful than all my horses put together! haha, one looks like an oversized and lopsided teddy bear, one is a white wooly mammoth, and the other has long hair and the cutest eyes but so so green and curious about every darn thing! but i love em all the same!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JessCeri said:


> This girl told me that she thinks my horse, Sydney, is ugly.... :-x
> For one, I don't believe that ANY horse is ugly, and I most definitely don't think my baby girl is ugly either! So when she blurted out her arrogant mind vomit, what did I do? Nothing :shock: .... I was in shock!
> 
> What would you have said and/or done?
> ...


Like the saying goes, "opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one". Dont worry what anyone has to say, their opinion really doesnt matter.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Like the saying goes, "opinions are like butt holes, everyone has one...".


...and they all stink :wink: LOL. 

Whenever someone randomly walks up and says something snarky to me, I can't help but be snarky back while laughing my butt off at them, but I don't let what they said bother me later on.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Opinions are only important if you give that person value. If you don't, then they can think what they like. 

why do you care?


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

Your horse is beautiful so just ignore small minded people that feel the need to bring you down to their level. My gelding was labeled as being 'as ugly as sin' by a previous owner and I think its absolute rubbish. Yes, he has big bald patches on his face from severe sunburn in the past but I think he is stunning - bald patches and all. Brush it off and move on.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

What would I have done? I'd have walked off laughing! A lot of times people are just trying to get a reaction anyway, and it annoys the crap out of them when you are unfazed by it.

On the other hand there are many people that don't seem to understand how rude something like that is. I have a Chinese Crested, so not everyone's cup of tea, and to be quite honest when she needs a groom she is a bit homely, but all groomed up I think she's adorable. Any who, you'd be amazed at how often people think nothing of telling me how ugly she is (she's been compared to a drowned rat more times then I can count, which doesn't make any since, she's a mostly hairless dog, but does have hair on her tail (and head, and feet), which a rat does not). I understand that not everyone is going to find her attractive, and that is fine, and if I ask that's one thing, I would expect them to be honest, but otherwise why say anything?

And I also have to say, saying "Your horse is cute, for a bay that is I just don't like bays", is not a compliment, maybe they didn't say your horse was ugly, but they did say she's an ugly color which is about the same thing. Another one of those, why say anything? Maybe I'm off on that, but that's the way I would take it if someone said it to me (and actually I did have someone tell me he didn't like grullas (like my mare) because they looked like their face and legs were rotting), but in his defense he didn't know I owned a grulla! And I didn't take offence.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

She said your horse was ugly... AND????? 

Who cares, if you get upset over something so trivial you may struggle later on when people say something genuinely hurtful or offer criticism. 
Geez, my coach tells me that my young warmblood is ugly, she asked if he broke his nose because he's got a block head. It's all tongue in cheek, I tell her that her $150k FEI dressage horse is ugly because it's got a wall eye and markings like a dairy cow  Laugh it off, it does not matter in the slightest. Far out, in my current and previous occupations I get and got called things far worse than ugly - laugh at the other person's pettiness and get on with your life.


----------



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

haviris said:


> What would I have done? I'd have walked off laughing! A lot of times people are just trying to get a reaction anyway, and it annoys the crap out of them when you are unfazed by it.
> 
> On the other hand there are many people that don't seem to understand how rude something like that is. I have a Chinese Crested, so not everyone's cup of tea, and to be quite honest when she needs a groom she is a bit homely, but all groomed up I think she's adorable. Any who, you'd be amazed at how often people think nothing of telling me how ugly she is (she's been compared to a drowned rat more times then I can count, which doesn't make any since, she's a mostly hairless dog, but does have hair on her tail (and head, and feet), which a rat does not). I understand that not everyone is going to find her attractive, and that is fine, and if I ask that's one thing, I would expect them to be honest, but otherwise why say anything?
> 
> And I also have to say, saying "Your horse is cute, for a bay that is I just don't like bays", is not a compliment, maybe they didn't say your horse was ugly, but they did say she's an ugly color which is about the same thing. Another one of those, why say anything? Maybe I'm off on that, but that's the way I would take it if someone said it to me (and actually I did have someone tell me he didn't like grullas (like my mare) because they looked like their face and legs were rotting), but in his defense he didn't know I owned a grulla! And I didn't take offence.


Yes, I didn't care for the "Your horse is cute for a bay" comment either. The way I see it is, if you really love horses, you don't care what they look like, its about their soul.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

That is true, but people do and can have preferences. There are horses I don't particularly care for that someone else may love, just as there are horses I love that some may not care for. I was having a conversation with a woman a few years older than me that showed Arabians at the national level. When I said I had an Appaloosa, she said "ew why would you want one of THEM?" So I replied with "well, because I like him. You don't have to like him, he's not your horse. But I like him and he works for me". 

Who gives a rats behind what others think of your horse, unless it's a judge at a show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

JessCeri said:


> Yes, I didn't care for the "Your horse is cute for a bay" comment either. The way I see it is, if you really love horses, you don't care what they look like, its about their soul.


And how, exactly, are we supposed to know a horse's "soul" based off of one picture? :?

So...what, nobody is allowed to have preferences and state those preferences? Everyone is just supposed to spew rainbow unicorn farts out of their mouths about "ZOMG, your horse is so bootiful!!!!" even if they don't agree with it?

Seriously? :?

If you let someone else's stinky opinion of your horse effect you so deeply, then perhaps it's _your _problem, not theirs.

Also, anyone who truly loves horses realizes that not all of them are beautiful, inside and out. Some have an amazing look, some have an amazing mind, others are just downright ugly in every way. Recognizing and stating that a horse isn't physically attractive _*to me*_ doesn't make me any less of a horse lover.

I have a couple of ugly horses, I'm not ashamed to say that they're ugly, and I don't love them any less than my "beautiful" horses.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I agree smrobs. Even if the comment about bays was meant to be rude who cares. Those of us with the ability to think for ourselves ignored the comment as soon as we read it.
In fact my first and only thought about the comment was " This comment has no place in this conversation".
Its your horse if you like it and thinks it is beautiful then it is.
Perception is reality, and perception is up to the individual. I understand your probably young. Nothing wrong with that. If you allow others to control your thought and emotions then you will have a miserable life in the future.
Relax , ignore rude comments and rude people. They truly do not matter. Such behavior is a symptom low self esteem. You ought to pity the person not be offended. Shalom


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I must hate horses then, because I do in fact not see all horses as equal, and I do in fact think some horses are fugly. People have preferences. Why is it even a big deal if someone likes bays? People like different colors. 

I agree with smrobs. If you letting this little tiny comment run your life and cause you so much distress that's your problem, not on anyone else. EVERYBODY has preferences. How does that mean you "don't love horses?" How does that make sense? You can't decide if you love a horse's "soul" off of a PICTURE.

I have an appy. I have had SO MANY people tell me "She's cute... For an appaloosa." And I actually appreciate it as a complement! Someone who doesn't like appies thinks mine is cute? She must be awesome!

I guess what I'm trying to say is I think you're completely overreacting. If this is how you react when a single person makes a passing comment you need to steel yourself up, because once you go out and about you'll find all sorts of horse preferences in the horse world. Judging other people and saying they must not actually love horses because they thought one they saw was ugly is absolutely asinine.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

'andsome is as 'and some does! 
This is a quotation from some old English (Fox) hunting stories by Surtees. 
Jorrocks, the main character had two horses, Zerces and Afterzerces, neither known for their good looks but both horses would hunt with hounds all day.


----------



## Baylee (Apr 10, 2011)

Love your horse 

I've had that happen before. Most of the comments came from non-horse people so I just don't say anything, there's no real point in arguing with them. They don't know a good horse when they see one!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I would have probably been stunned into silence initially and then said something like "Whatever. I guess it's a good thing he's MY horse then and not yours." 

She is either jealous or trying to be on a power trip and either way, she's messed up. Brush her off and carry on. Who cares what anyone else thinks of your horse? He's YOURS and YOU take care of him, train him, love him, feed him... Not their concern. At all.

As for the horse's "soul..." well, that is just too much anthropomorphism for me. Character, yes. Soul, no.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, I agree that anyone can say anything, within the broad confines of the law, that is true. But the other person can also respond however they want, also within the broad confines of the law.

When I was working in a tack shop, a customer once asked if I had a picture of my new baby foal. I proudly whipped out a picture of my little treasure, and she said, "Hmmm, sh*t brown, too bad." 

What!!! I was so offended! Ever the queen of quick repartee, I cut her down to size by replying, "He's bay, not brown."

This was my horse:
View attachment 309682

Djinnask, great grandson of the immortal Bask, Great great great grandson of the enchanting Gazon...

Not this...
View attachment 309690


Anyway, I was offended, but I got over it. I never really liked that girl after that though...


----------



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> Well I must hate horses then, because I do in fact not see all horses as equal, and I do in fact think some horses are fugly. People have preferences. Why is it even a big deal if someone likes bays? People like different colors.
> 
> I agree with smrobs. If you letting this little tiny comment run your life and cause you so much distress that's your problem, not on anyone else. EVERYBODY has preferences. How does that mean you "don't love horses?" How does that make sense? You can't decide if you love a horse's "soul" off of a PICTURE.
> 
> ...



I didnt say you can't think a horse is ugly, I just said it shouldn't matter. I agree, I have seen ugly horses, but the point is: I dont care because I look at what they have going on inside.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I would say "you on the other hand are so very, very attractive" !
Then giggle and walk away.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

When I was thinking of purchasing my baby girl, she was compared to a mule by the BO where I was thinking of placing her. She proceeded to ask what I was paying for her, and when I told her she said "Well, that's more than they'd get from the meat man".
....

Another forum decided to rip her, and me apart. Her for being so fricken hideous, and me for possibly being a troll...a horse newb even DARE LOOKING at young horses. They said that I'd make her into something only fit for the meat wagon!

You know what? Like they say, opinions are....well...everyone has them. And some of them are just crap. I can't tell you I'd have been nice to that girl...I'm still somewhat upset about what people said about my baby girl two years ago! You know what though? In the end, the personality and heart of a horse count way more than how aesthetically pleasing it is for a selected few who think their dung smells like roses. Don't listen to that girl...for her to have such a petty fricken thing to lash out at you with, she must have some issues of her own.

This was my baby when I went to see her: 


and this is her now:


She may be a big ugly horse, but she's my sweet, steadfast, sturdy little girl!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't let comments like that bother you. I've heard ones like that and worse about me and my horse more times than I care to remember.... My favorite response if I absolutely must say something, is this:


----------



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

demonwolfmoon said:


> When I was thinking of purchasing my baby girl, she was compared to a mule by the BO where I was thinking of placing her. She proceeded to ask what I was paying for her, and when I told her she said "Well, that's more than they'd get from the meat man".
> ....
> 
> Another forum decided to rip her, and me apart. Her for being so fricken hideous, and me for possibly being a troll...a horse newb even DARE LOOKING at young horses. They said that I'd make her into something only fit for the meat wagon!
> ...


Your horse was and is a cutie pie!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, I gotta say Devil, that horse never was ugly. I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> yeah, I gotta say Devil, that horse never was ugly. I think she's gorgeous.


Devil? Only when Im hormonal! :twisted:

:lol:

Thanks, Tiny.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I have a couple of ugly horses, I'm not ashamed to say that they're ugly, and I don't love them any less than my "beautiful" horses.


Yes. My friend has an ugly horse. He's a mustang, roan with a chestnut head, honestly looks like some mad scientist did a head transplant. But he is great under saddle, solid as a rock, and quiets down skittish horses just by his example.

Now me, I have the opposite problem from the OP. Sort of a reverse "Beauty and the Beast" complex, 'cause without even trying I manage to adopt the most beautiful horses & dogs. The contrast is somewhat startling, I think


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

If your horse is ugly, then what is mine!? 


In all seriousness, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I think the horse is fine...but I have some strong reservations about the pervert commenting on your photo.

thenakedguy and his comments are so wrong to be saying to you.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Pal, I was reading along, going to post the SAME !!!! Scary.....

Nancy


----------



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

Palomine said:


> Well I think the horse is fine...but I have some strong reservations about the pervert commenting on your photo.
> 
> thenakedguy and his comments are so wrong to be saying to you.



I KNOW!!! He comments on all my photos :-(


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw so rude! Some people just suck- ignore her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Chickenoverlord said:


> If I where in your position, this is how that would have gone down.
> 
> Rude girl: "you're horse is ugly!"
> Me, with sweet, innocent expression: "so is your face, but I didn't say anything."
> !


^^ awesome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

message didn't work...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Gaudenzia, Pride of the Palio -- right? I loved that book.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh and yeah be careful with that stalker on Flickr is there any way to ban someone on there? I'd report him if I were you & make sure none of your personal info is on there. Ew. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

PixiTrix said:


> Oh and yeah be careful with that stalker on Flickr is there any way to ban someone on there? I'd report him if I were you & make sure none of your personal info is on there. Ew.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I'm trying to figure out how to ban and report him, but no luck yet...


----------



## srcosticov (Aug 14, 2013)

OMG, she is SO ugly.

Just kidding, I love the nose!! Very kind eye and I am also a sucker for bays.

When people say things like that, just smile and nod. Be the bigger, better, person by taking the Thumper Approach (if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all) and knowing that your horse is beautiful to you and that is ALL that matters.


----------



## Barrix (Oct 30, 2013)

You have to be the better person in these kind of situations or else both you and the other party will look ridiculous. This is also how you earn respect.

People tend to make negative comments towards others due to their insecurities or perhaps out of jealousy, in which case, it should be taken as a compliment. The best and most simple solution to the problem is to block these type of people out of your mind; smiling at them and then walking away, shaking your head, is a good way to let similar people know that you don't really care about their rude opinion(s) without making a scene. 

"No one can make you feel inferior without your consent"... - Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Gaudenzia, Pride of the Palio -- right? I loved that book.


Hah! A good book lead, thanks! No, this is from King of the Wind, by Marguerite Henry, painting by Wesley Dennis. One of my favorite childhood books, and my Arab, Djinn, was marked just like this horse, "Sham." (from the Arabic 'Shams', or 'Sun.')


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

That reminds me of my old boarding place. One of the girls who helped out there upon seeing my horse and myself for the first time blurted out "what a fat ole mare!". 
I mean really would she have said that about my child?
I laughed and explained she is not fat, she is big-boned 
Funny thing is, you would think my mare understood her because she tried to bite her several times and could not tolerate her cleaning her stalls.....


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Guess I am used to that too. I too had my Saddlebred horses at a Quarter horse barn for a short bit (about 3 weeks was all I could stand) During that time the incompetent fools allowed one of my mares out of the barn and I found her running along side the highway. Almost every single day that I was out there someone would make a rude or nasty comment about how my horses looked. My horses were beautiful examples of their breed. They were gorgeous but they were not Quarterhorses so the small minded folks at that barn couldn't see it. 

I am often amazed at how small minded and rude people can be. If something isn't a replica of what they have or like, it is ugly? Really? What a bunch of bunk that is. I think if a person truly LOVES horses, then they should at the very least not make nasty commentary on individuals that do not flip their skirts. Just because you don't want the horse yourself doesn't mean it isn't perfect for someone else. Those nasty comments are only designed to hurt someone. What weight do you put on anyone who enjoys hurting others? For me, those types of opinions count for nothing. 

I couldn't see the pictures of your horse but I am certain it is beautiful because a horse is beautiful.


----------



## fallengt09 (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't listen to people. I had Martha Josey tell me my horse was ugly at the nbha world show years ago. I didn't say anything, I was in too much shock that she was so rude. Sure, my mare isn't pretty n especially back then when she wasn't fully grown, but we got the best revenge………we beat Martha's time


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

Captain Evil said:


> Hah! A good book lead, thanks! No, this is from King of the Wind, by Marguerite Henry, painting by Wesley Dennis. One of my favorite childhood books, and my Arab, Djinn, was marked just like this horse, "Sham." (from the Arabic 'Shams', or 'Sun.')


I loved that book! I was going through my TWH gelding's pedigree the other day. I went way, way back and was excited to see "The Godolphin Arabian" listed several times. I know many, many horses are descended from him, so it's nothing super "special", but it really made the 9-year-old girl in me happy to see. 

I can't see the original photo that started this thread, so I can't comment on it. Just remember that people that make such rude, unsolicited comments are unhappy people themselves. I feel bad for them. No happy, confident person would go out of their way to say something like that directly to an owner unsolicitedly.


----------



## JessCeri (Oct 15, 2013)

nicoles said:


> I loved that book! I was going through my TWH gelding's pedigree the other day. I went way, way back and was excited to see "The Godolphin Arabian" listed several times. I know many, many horses are descended from him, so it's nothing super "special", but it really made the 9-year-old girl in me happy to see.
> 
> I can't see the original photo that started this thread, so I can't comment on it. Just remember that people that make such rude, unsolicited comments are unhappy people themselves. I feel bad for them. No happy, confident person would go out of their way to say something like that directly to an owner unsolicitedly.



Thanks for your comment. I had to delete the photo because some creep was making weird comments on it!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't see your photo, but I am positive your girl is lovely 

I've gotten a couple of comments about Sam (he's nice if you're into that coloring, he's cute for a medicine hat...) and I have to resist rolling my eyes. My friends can call Sammy goofy looking all they want and I laugh with them, but if someone needs to say an animal is ugly with anything other than teasing affection, she must be a pretty miserable person. I find it confusing, but not upsetting. I'd just make a joke


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Wow! some people can say some really mean things when they are actually envious or jealous. Take what they say with a grain of salt. I can't see your picture of your horse but I am sure he/she is beautiful. t


----------



## acorn (Nov 27, 2012)

HollyBubbles said:


> Don't let comments like that bother you. I've heard ones like that and worse about me and my horse more times than I care to remember.... My favorite response if I absolutely must say something, is this:


My favorite reply is "well bless your little heart."


----------



## WolfRunRanch (Dec 2, 2013)

I would come back with something like "Thank you for your opinion. If you paid my feed/board bill it might actually have some credibility." Sounds like an immature brat and nothing to take to heart. 

Couldn't view the picture but I love bays!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

